# Contador  en mplab de 0 a 255



## sheeta (Mar 25, 2012)

Tengo problemas con la programacion en mplab de un contador de 0 a 255 de  ida y vuelta en binario gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola sheeta

Pues gracias por notificarnos que tienes ese problema.

Pero por otra parte: podrías subir el archivo que tienes y el circuito para realizar esa tarea ??.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## sheeta (Mar 27, 2012)

el programa que tengo es el siguiente lo mando adjunto

saludos MrCarlos


----------



## Meta (Mar 28, 2012)

Curioso, gracias por compartir.


----------

